# Iberital MC2 - Auto or Doser?



## onemac (Dec 15, 2011)

As the question says - which one and why? I've read the reviews but the last two weeks of several hours per day on the interweb have taken their toll. I doubt I could advise anybody how to boil an egg the braincell is so frazzled.....

Cheers

Al


----------



## SlowRoast (Sep 24, 2010)

I have no experience with Iberital's, but all I'm going to say, with any grinder, stay away from dosers! Evil things. Nasty stale coffee.


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

I believe the doser is to be avoided! I have the doserless which I have used daily for the last year or so and it's great.

You need to purge a bit before each shot if you haven't used it in the last 10 mins or so, but I don't think it's more than a couple of grams stuck in the chute. You can reduce this by sweeping out the chute with a DIY device of some short but I haven't bothered to develop such an implement!


----------



## onemac (Dec 15, 2011)

Thanks chaps - just found the info on another part of the interweb that concurs. I've reached saturation point and just couldn't see that the cheaper one was better









Al


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

I think doserless. I have just sold my dosered MC2, because I have replaced it with a Mazzer (with a doser, the doserless was another £150!!) I have to say that in some ways the MC2 doser is far less problematic than the Mazzer as the MC2 does a good job of sweeping out the coffee. The Mazzer leaves a thin layer that, unless you modify the vanes with little sweepers, you have to brush out. The MC2 doser is ok, but if you are grinding to order and weighing beans then it is a bit superfluous.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Definitely the doserless version of the MC2. Enjoy your new grinder when it arrives.


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

SlowRoast said:


> I have no experience with Iberital's, but all I'm going to say, with any grinder, stay away from dosers! Evil things. Nasty stale coffee.


...but on the other hand, no real issues if you just grind sufficient for your immediate needs, and lovely fluffy grinds without the clumping associated with doserless!

Though with an MC2 I'd stick to the doserless.


----------

